# >>>Drop Checker<<< CO2



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*Info about DC please.*


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*pH test tube was blue in color (7.6) and is now green (either 6.8 or 7.0). I reduced the CO2 until I can get a drop checker, dont want any deaths.*

*I like pressurized a lot. My pH test tube color would never change colors using DIY and now theres a significant change. *


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

I haven't went pressurized at yet myself (still need to get a couple of components) but...without a drop checker, I'm not sure how you can accurately tell the level of CO2 without bothering the fishies.


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

James0816 said:


> I haven't went pressurized at yet myself (still need to get a couple of components) but...without a drop checker, I'm not sure how you can accurately tell the level of CO2 without bothering the fishies.


*I found out a way. There's a cross chart of pH and KH that measures CO2. I just need to buy a KH test kit. It isnt as accurate as a drop checker but it still should be accurate enough to give a good idea where you are at. *

http://www.petfish.net/articles/pix/arts2/ph_kh_co2.gif


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Good info...I'll have to compare with my latest water tests to see how acurate it is. I'm suspicious already as one tank I'm thinking of right now (according to the chart) would be bad for the fishies even though the drop checker says Good to go. ;o)


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

James0816 said:


> Good info...I'll have to compare with my latest water tests to see how acurate it is. I'm suspicious already as one tank I'm thinking of right now (according to the chart) would be bad for the fishies even though the drop checker says Good to go. ;o)


*Thats good info too . Are the results from both the DC and Chart completely off? If its that much of a difference I might really have to invest in a DC :|*

*Edit: That chart is actually wrong and gave me dangerous readings also and caused my fish to gasp. Try looking at this graph and the chart below. Compare it with your last results and tell me if you see a difference. *http://www.thekrib.com/Plants/CO2/co2-dietsch.gif

*On a side note: **Whats a good CO2 ppm to grow HC?*


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*Heres a chart*


----------

